# Geotech Afternoon References?



## EricIN (Jan 25, 2010)

Going for try #3 on the exam. Took construction the first time which was a big mistake and geotech the second time. I was light on references the second time especially when it came to seismic questions. Can anyone recommend a few references text in addition to the CERM and Six-Minute solutions depth? I have Das's Geotechnical and Foundation books and will probably pick up the Bowles book. What else?


----------



## mysterious (Jan 26, 2010)

took Geotechnical depth in October 2009 and passed. I used :

CERM

Geotech 6-min solutions

Das - Fundamentals of Geotech (a pain cause metric but still useful)

Coduto - Foundation Design

I would recommend studying a earthwork/hauling/ wall construction as well. good luck.


----------



## dlumdum (Mar 4, 2010)

mysterious said:


> took Geotechnical depth in October 2009 and passed. I used :CERM
> 
> Geotech 6-min solutions
> 
> ...


In addition you use the question set book by Affian libbi.. a very good book for practice...you can get it on PPI WEBSITE


----------

